# New Xbox



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

found this today any one going to go for it ?
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...crosoft-unveils-new-Xbox-360-Kinect-port.html


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i prefer the matte black of the elite myself,the high gloss finish is just awfull to keep clean on anything (tvs,amps,phones etc) it will show dust up in no time lol.aesthetically its not bad looking but its no huge leap in design from the std is it really ? i wish they would concentrate more on the RROD failure rates myself,but heh ho.

it does however look nicer than the george foreman ps3 lol.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

lol i know what you mean but if they have solved it for the current generation it should be a lesson learnt and if they are including the hands free control that looks amazing


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the strange thing is the original xbox was just about bulletproof (and incredibly ugly) and then the 360 just went the other way lol.the more i look at it the more it reminds me of one that was probably a prototype and just didn't make the cut,now they have come across the original design and thought "we can make money out of this re design" haha,call me cynical.does it have inbuilt wifi or anything ? or is it just a different shell.i wasnt expecting blu ray compatibility etc,but surely included wifi is on the cards for the 3rd incarnation of this console.

natal looks interesting,but im not sure there going to be able to use it for hardcore gamers.by this i mean the likes of playing modern warfare with it,GTA,red dead,fifa, etc.it maybe ok for the kind of thing the wii uses it for (cutesy linear gaming) but when i play cod at the weekend i can be playing for 6 hours plus and i dont think natal has that in mind.its also very big the receiver isnt it.and if it is a case of its going to be a ten pin bowling/golf/tennis thing then for the price you can get a WII for a few quid more.not quite sure where it will fit in to be honest.

could you imagine being a parent and getting this for your kids and they get tony hawks haha,the bloody banging from them ramping etc it would horrendous.


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry I didnt see the xbox...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oxanne-Pallett-Adele-Silva-make-waves-LA.html


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

heres the spec list 
Touch Sensitive Buttons - turn the Xbox 360 on or off and eject a disc with the swipe of a finger
Whisper Quiet - Whether you're playing a DVD disc or from the hard drive or navigating the dashboard, with the all-new and much quieter Xbox 360, the only noise you'll hear is your own laughing, cheering and playing
Wi-Fi - Built-in 802.11n Wi-Fi for fast, easy connection to your friends and entertainment on Xbox LIVE.
Hard Drive - 250GB internal, swappable hard drive for even more storage. To access, remove the bottom panel by pushing the small tab toward the front of the console.
Kinect-ready - Custom Kinect port on the back of the console that directly hooks up to the Kinect sensor for controller-free fun.
USB Slots - Five USB ports, three in the back and two in the front.
Power Supply - Smaller and more efficient. Xbox 360 250GB and Xbox 360 Original power supplies are not interchangeable.
Wireless Controller - The award-winning Xbox 360 Wireless Controller matches the console in all black with color-matched thumbsticks and directional pad with a touch of gloss and chrome to complete the look.
Backward Compatible - Your favorite accessories and games will work with Xbox 360 250GB. Xbox 360 external hard drives and Memory Units are not compatible.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just been into game and they say it will cost £200 when it comes out in about a months time, must admit im tempted as my elite has died again :devil:


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

we will probably most definatley buy one of these !!


----------



## hippyross (May 26, 2009)

I will wait to see if they have sorted out the cooling issue.
Its compact allready thats why it over heats, cd drive sitting on top of a heatsink:wall:
I just fixed mine the other day as there where black lines coming down the screen due to it over heating never got the Ring of death tho seems to be working fine.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

hippyross said:


> I will wait to see if they have sorted out the cooling issue.
> Its compact allready thats why it over heats, cd drive sitting on top of a heatsink:wall:
> I just fixed mine the other day as there where black lines coming down the screen due to it over heating never got the Ring of death tho seems to be working fine.


we are on our 3rd xbox due to ring of death lol but still wouldnt buy a PS3:lol:


----------



## Dan! (Nov 28, 2009)

Doc said:


> Sorry I didnt see the xbox...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oxanne-Pallett-Adele-Silva-make-waves-LA.html


That looks lovely !


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm getting one, I've just run out of storage on my 360 and I figured that if I'm going to fork out for a new hard drive I might aswell go the whole distance and get a new console.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> I'm getting one, I've just run out of storage on my 360 and I figured that if I'm going to fork out for a new hard drive I might aswell go the whole distance and get a new console.


Lol thats the poorest excuse ive ever heard 

Fair play though, my Elite is only 6months old - cant really justify a new one!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Pandy said:


> Lol thats the poorest excuse ive ever heard


Ssshhhhh, some people have fallen for it!


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

That looks awesome. I have the MW2 Ltd edition which is all sprayed up and comes with the 250gb hard drive. Thats a good price I think. I also had a PS3, naff, got rid of it soon after getting it. May be more powerful on paper, but just doesnt compare to the 360.

Ben


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Well I bit the bullet and ordered mine today as it's £100 if you trade in your old xbox so I couldn't help myself this was at game but it's not on their website


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

But what do you do about the games you've played - how do you transfer the progress you've made already??

I'd love one.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I will be having one of those little beauties!!!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Skodaw you just use a usb stick and you can transfer all you game data onto that plus if you use xbox live they store all your download info etc it's why MW2 you always have a rank of 1 until it logs into the live system


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Can you buy memory sticks that can hold 20gb of data? If so, I'll pre-order mine this week and have the stick ready for transfer.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Skodaw said:


> But what do you do about the games you've played - how do you transfer the progress you've made already??
> 
> I'd love one.


You get a cable from Microsoft, this allows you to connect your new hard drive to you old one and it transfers all the data across so you dont lose anything. Its about £12, and you usually have to get it direct from MS, but this is what you use to do it correctly.

Hope this helps.

Ben


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

you can get them or if you have external drive use that as it should register it 
Lexar 32GB Jump Drive Twist and Turn USB 2.0 Stick: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo

true hornet but if your doing the trade in deal you need to back it up a pain I know


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Ooooffff, thats quite a bit of money, but like you said, if your doing the trade in then you have little choice.

Although if you get that with any trade in of an old xbox you wont have to give your hard drive over, as they do the arcade version which didnt come with a hard drive, so therefore would work out cheaper to take the drive off and then get the cable I mentioned.

Other option, some of you all pitch in for one of those memory sticks and send it to each other, then sell it on ebay and split the funds when sold.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

true but i don't think you would get the deal as they plan to flood the market with elites and I was told they are going to finish the original 360 buy the end of the year and just produce the new console whether this is true or not remains to be seem but wouldn't surprise me


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Probably going to take the trade in myself, my Elite is of RRoD edition although it's never done it to me yet, it's a good offer while it stands.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm definately getting one


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I dont use my Elite so i wont be upgrading, may sell my Elite actually get some money back.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

ivor said:


> you can get them or if you have external drive use that as it should register it
> Lexar 32GB Jump Drive Twist and Turn USB 2.0 Stick: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo
> 
> true hornet but if your doing the trade in deal you need to back it up a pain I know


I'm pretty sure the transfer cable for the new console would be cheaper than that. It means you can't do a direct trade but you won't get more than a £50 loss! Does anyone know if an iPod can be used as mass storage?


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

Have i missed something or is this in reality a repackaged 360? So if you trade up you get a kinetic port (which i have no need for) and intergrated wifi and some nice new buttons. Nice if you 360 goes pop, but not worth a trade in IMO.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

ivor said:


> Well I bit the bullet and ordered mine today as it's £100 if you trade in your old xbox so I couldn't help myself this was at game but it's not on their website


Are all retailers doing a trade in??


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll probably be getting one, but not because it's new - I've wanted a Xbox360 for a while. Does look semi terminator/cylon like though, I approve!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

not sure if all are doing I should imagine so


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Necroscope said:


> Have i missed something or is this in reality a repackaged 360? So if you trade up you get a kinetic port (which i have no need for) and intergrated wifi and some nice new buttons. Nice if you 360 goes pop, but not worth a trade in IMO.


Intergrated wifi, a fix on the red ring issues and it's quieter. It also has more USB ports IIRC.


----------



## soul-2-soul (Jul 22, 2009)

Think I'll sell my Elite & get one of these when they come out


----------



## ManUtdMatt (Jun 6, 2010)

Mines pre-ordered  Get it delivered day off release.
There was a message sent to me saying there are a limited amount at first, however i had mine guaranteed  
Was from play.com


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Pre-ordered mine too - Trading the old Elite for it.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

You want to sell/trade sharpish as a lot of people will be doing this, so you want to get top value for your old one. Sounds a good deal if they are giving a 100 sheets for your old xbox though. Its the same with games, if I know there is a new one coming out - MW2 for example then I would trade the older one before the release date comes close, just so that i get a good price on it, instead of them taking the mick and paying you next to nothing because they know they are going to get loads traded in.

Ben


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> I'm pretty sure the transfer cable for the new console would be cheaper than that. It means you can't do a direct trade but you won't get more than a £50 loss! Does anyone know if an iPod can be used as mass storage?


Ipod Touch cant be used as a storage device, i know that much not sure on other models.

Im not going to take the plunge, ive got a 6month old Elite with a Wifi adaptor that works fine, i still havnt transfered my data to use the 120gb HDD so i dont need the extra space

Does look nice though


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

my elites the 2010 model anyhoo so still got just under 3 years life from that one


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> Pre-ordered mine too - Trading the old Elite for it.


I'm doing the same pre-ordered mine this lunchtime

My Elite is from 2007 and although it works fine it'll be nice if the new one is quieter and the bigger HDD will be good


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

well the elite is all packed ready to go being as i'm going to be away when the new one comes out but have arranged for someone to pick it up for me so I'll have a nice present when I get back


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

cannot wait! at 200£ its the bargain of the decade!


----------



## Drakey (Jan 2, 2009)

very tempting...... but still cant quite actually decide. 
Quick question i have read about people sayin there elite is the RRoD edition lol what year did you have to get it for them to still have the major RRoD issues?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

RROD = no big issue - £5 off ebay for the parts and 30mins work - i've done a couplle now without any issues. If anyone wants the guide PM me - it even gives you a shopping list if you want to use B&Q/Maplin.

I do quite fancy one of these new ones though - if Game give you £100 for an old console and you sell the wi-fi adaptor for £30+ it's pretty cheap!!


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Bero said:


> I do quite fancy one of these new ones though - if Game give you £100 for an old console and you sell the wi-fi adaptor for £30+ it's pretty cheap!!


Good point, when is it out? I have the MW2 ltd Edition which is all sprayed up and with the 250gb HD fitted. I wouldnt get rid of this for it though, although I do have an older one under my bed which isnt being used. Does anyone know how long they are running the trade in deal?

Ben


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

so did anyone get one today ???


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> so did anyone get one today ???


Got mine this morning :wave:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

my little boy got his yesterday but mines still on pre order as they only had 5 delivered


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

any opinions on it ?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> any opinions on it ?


So far I'm pleased with the change from my 120Gb Elite its much much quieter but not quite as small as I was expecting all of this talk of a 360 Slim was a bit misleading but it does look very nice:argie:

The touch sensitive buttons are very sensitive and if you touch one of them just a tiny little bit you'll switch it off or eject the disc. It does make a nice bing sound when you press either button.

The 250Gb HDD is a welcome addition and should have fun filling that so that I can run games from there instead of from the disc

The case is very shiny and haven't yet decided if it needs a coat of wax but it'll be a fingerprint and dust magnet so another thing to detail 

it was a no brainer upgrade for me as my Elite was almost 3 years old and lately has been a bit temperamental so traded it in and sold the wireless Network adapter elsewhere and ended up with a shiny new Xbox


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

from what chance ive had on it i think it is a better machine as already said quieter looks smarter built in wifi etc :thumb:from me


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

picked mine up to along side my ps3 and I'm impressed with the volume of the machine compared to the previous ones! soooo much quieter! argos have the beast deal IMO too with a good bundle


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I've got mine sitting at home but i'm not back for another 10days and thinking of getting a PS3 as well as i have one at work


----------

